

Wunderlist for Web is here - christian_reber
http://www.wunderlist.com
What do you think? Need some real critics on that!
======
raphmermontagne
It f __ __ing awesome guys ! I think I will say bye bye to the desktop app
(not sure actually) :) Just for the design, when I use the desktop app I use
it in a small window and when I use my browser I use it full screen or at
least in a bigger window. (especially on 24' screen, not viewable on a laptop
screen probably). Then the white background for the task is really big and
doesn't look so good ! So I would suggest that all task background are of the
size of the longest task... What do you think? Bonne chance (good luck) Do you
get it?

~~~
eric6w
hey, thanks for your suggestion. we will discuss this issue!

------
SammyJ
Just before finding this post I filed a feature request to allow the mac
client to support full screen. Using this with Chrome totally satisfies my
request. Thanks for predicting my needs and making such great software!
Cheers!

------
Peter42
Wow, desktop experience in my browser. One of the best HTML5 Apps I have ssen.

~~~
christian_reber
Thanks a million ;)

------
MatthewG
I think it's great and I love the UI. I have a couple of suggestions though, I
would like to be able to set due times on tasks and the ability to create an
event in google calendar would be good.

------
Tany
Mmmm....I don't if the link is broken or not, but I can say that it's not
working with me :( (Macbook&Firefox)

~~~
christian_reber
I'm trying to analyze - Which Firefox are you using?

~~~
Tany
Firefox 3.6.8

~~~
eric6w
hmm, it is working fine with mac/ff here. what exactly doesn't work?

------
Acidham
Is it true that you will stop developing the desktop app? Web is good but
Desktop client is better!

------
syzygosa
Looks exactly like my Mac desktop app.. Nice job, 6wunderkinder! Sync is
flawless too.

~~~
eric6w
Thank you so much!

------
Tany
Mmmm (again) It's seems to perfectly work with Safari tho...Weird...

------
aslamnd
Really love the desktop like interface! But I encountered a small bug. When I
check or uncheck the list continuously it didn't behave correctly.

Check the image. <https://skitch.com/aslam/rw8g4/wunderlist-home>

Anyhow awesome work folks!

~~~
christian_reber
We deployed an update, is it working now?

~~~
aslamnd
Nope! Still the same. I'm using Google chrome.

~~~
eric6w
do you have a stable internet connection? cannot figger out whats exactly the
problem. it is working fine with chrome here!

